# Rest in Peace; Fiver, Starlight and Walter <3



## wordstoasong (Jan 14, 2012)

Fiver (oldest baby of Starlight and Walter, 4 months): Fiver passed away at my house one morning this past week. <3

Starlight (5 years?) & Walter (age unknown): Starlight and Walter were huddling together this early afternoon when I first checked on them. About an hour later, as I was cleaning out a empty cage, I peered into see that both had passed. <3

Goldfish (1 year?): Our goldfish died the same day Fiver passed away.



Rest in Peace, my dear hoppers. I will not be getting any new rabbits any time soon, I just don't have the time or pleasure of owning one again due to stress in my life. I hope sometime down the road this year, my daughter and I will find a new rabbit to add to our family. <3


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry! What do you think happened to Starlight and Walter? That's so odd that they died at the same time


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I am so sorry, hard enough to loss one, but this is really heartbreaking.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for these losses. Had you been using some chemical in the house recently? I hope you can figure out what happened so other people can be warned.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 14, 2012)

We're so sorry for your losses.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry of your loss. I definitely think it was kind of responseto something in the environment.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 15, 2012)

Is your furnace ok? Maybe it's giving off carbon monoxide that is enough to affect the pets, which could get worse, so ...


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss. I can't image loseing them all at the same time like that..


----------



## MILU (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!! 
And I agree with what was said before - it's something in the environment. I hope you find out what it was and that soon you're ready for a new bunny. 
ray::hug::angelandbunny::angelandbunny::angelandbunny:urplepansy:urplepansy:urplepansy::rip::rip::rip:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 19, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss. So sorry.

K


----------

